# Chevy Cruze diesel vs VW TDI?



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I would definitely wait for the 2017 Manual model to hit the roads, with all the sensors they have like any new diesel would have that is the weak point.
I can get 50 mpg without much problem right now with my auto 2015. Longevity I would hope so 500,000 if well cared for would be possible.
The difference its been said that the 2017 will have a higher rating than the 2015 did and with a harder test.
If I'm incorrect please correct me Thank You.


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

You make some excellent points. Rated EPA MPG is always historically lower than actual mileage people are getting who try for it. The 2017 Cruise diesel has been rumored to get a posted MPG of 50, which could end up being much more than the Gen I Cruise CTD.

My current financial status demands me waiting a bit longer anyways, so the full details will be out long before I make a purchase, but want to get as much info as I can before then.

One bad thing about VW is that all its parts are really Audi parts and are really expensive (I spent $350 on a remanufactured window motor once). Chevy parts, should be much cheaper to replace. I just hope it doesn't have items that are known to be bad and are in constant need of repair.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure most people have had at least one emissions related problem. I've had a few within the warranty. Chevy is starting to extend warranties on some emissions components, but not on all the common problem spots yet. Bottom line is if you end up with a used 2014-2015, expect the occasional emissions issue. It's a fun car to drive, and it actually sounds like a diesel (which I consider a plus) so if you can deal with an occasional emissions frustration, and you have a reputable Chevy dealer nearby for service, I'd consider the car. No manual in 2014-2015 though. I think nowadays you get better mpgs with an automatic most of the time anyways. Also I've heard very few transmission issues on this forum and have heard it should be a pretty reliable transmission. It is a somewhat jerky transmission at times though. Probably partially just because of the nature of the diesel engine, but also it seems to go through periods of being more aggressive with the shift where you can really feel it going into some gears. It always seems to work itself out within a week though, probably as the transmission "learns".


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

How frequent and how expensive are we talking for the emissions issues? And what are they exactly? With how many miles I drive in a year, I likely won't be able to count on a warranty for very long and don't want to be raped by the stealership. I would rather know what all is involved and maintain the car myself if possible. (I will be performing a 12+ hour heater core replacement in my TDi tomorrow morning I am not looking forward to).

I don't mind the auto trans if it is best for the mileage. I just enjoy driving a stick.

How well does the Cruze drive, ride, and handle? I have heard not good (but that was not from a Cruise owner).


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I had a 2012 VW Jetta that I traded for my new 2015 Cruze Diesel. I now have a second Cruze Diesel I bought used. It's a great car, while I would prefer a manual, it's auto is a solid and proven design that has been used on many cars from Toyota to Volvo, and even Ford. It's a solid design. I did like the DSG also, but it's expensive and or difficult fluid service is not something to dismiss. VW did more than just cheat emmisions with the 2009 and up TDI, they went with a far cheaper and very weak designed High Pressure fuel pump. Not a problem on Cruze. Obviously I like the car enough to have 2 of them. There have been minor warranty repairs on the first, never left us stranded or towed, always scheduled and taken care of. The second has a near clear record other than a door lock issue and an idiot putting gas in the tank. GM did a good job on Cruze Diesel in my experience and opinion.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

The newer EA255 engines the 2015+ TDi's had were amazing, both for power and economy. The years that you had did have the high pressure fuel pump issue, but it was really the only flaw and was easily fixed by a filter mod made available for under $100. As for the scandal, I could really care less about what they were pulling honestly. That would not alter my decision in what car to get. VW has been making diesels for far longer and has more experience than GM. Thats not to say that GM can't make good diesels though either.

It is good to hear that another fellow VW owner is happy with the Cruze though.

Anyone know what specific emmission issues the Cruise has?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

CALL911 said:


> The newer EA255 engines the 2015+ TDi's had were amazing, both for power and economy. The years that you had did have the high pressure fuel pump issue, but it was really the only flaw and was easily fixed by a filter mod made available for under $100. As for the scandal, I could really care less about what they were pulling honestly. That would not alter my decision in what car to get. VW has been making diesels for far longer and has more experience than GM. Thats not to say that GM can't make good diesels though either.
> 
> It is good to hear that another fellow VW owner is happy with the Cruze though.
> 
> Anyone know what specific emmission issues the Cruise has?


I just want to mention here that CTD engine is actually from Opel Astra, GM own Opel which builts diesel engines for a pretty long time, so it's not new on the market.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I've got 193K miles on my 2014 and still love it. I think it will go for many more miles.

Here are common issues:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...mmon-issues-fixes-2014-2015-cruze-diesel.html

Here's a detailed account of my first 150K miles:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...sion/151073-150k-miles-2014-cruze-diesel.html


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Compared to your MK4, the Cruze is a step up. Power, refinement, handling, interior space. We can for a rear facing car seat behind the passenger seat and not have the seat all the way forward. The seats move very far back if you have long legs like my father. 

I've squeaked 52mpg out on a tank. I used to drive 68 miles one way. That ends this Friday. The whole way the cruise is set to 62mph. I slow down for 3 towns before getting into a Chicago suburb. I average 48-50mpg in summer. 

Now with my new job being 1/2 mile away and having a company truck, ill.be deleting emissions from mine and doing some power upgrades. Might as well right? 

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

GM is fiddling with the programming on the NOX2 sensors. They just replaced the upstream NOX2 sensor under a recall. My car, and this is a sample size of 1, has had all of the NOX2 sensors replaced twice. The replacement of the downstream NOX2 sensor was probably not needed. The O2 sensors were replaced. The 2014 & 2015's were a relatively low production run. I really feel GM used these as real world test beds to iron things out for further diesel products in 2017 (2nd Gen Cruze & Equinox). Overall I've been happy with my Cruze, a few too many trips to the dealer, but they have been on GM's dime. Another thing to be prepared for, the 2.0 has a timing belt, not sure of the 2017's. Last time I was at the dealer, just for giggles I asked the service writer the current cost to replace timing belt. He quoted $1,280.00. I won't be paying the $1,280.00.... Will do it myself. 

The 6 speed automatic has been good, it seems it has gotten smoother with some miles on it, but it may be I've just gotten use to it. 

I have a 75 mile round trip commute, it gets about 40 in stop and go traffic. Best I've ever gotten over a 50 mile stretch was 58MPG.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

By far the most common issue with these cars is the emissions system. Other than that, they are pretty solid. But the emissions system can rob you of a lot of your enjoyment of the car.


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

Well that's the real key is the difference in maintenance. The VW maintenance is somewhat in frequent but costly. Sounds about the same other than the costly part for the Cruze.


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

So I think I need to take the next step and see a CTD in person. I spoke with a sales rep from the local dealer on the phone. That was a waste of time. He knew less than I did on the CTD.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I am VERY happy with my decision to get rid of my MK5 TDI Jetta and get into our 2015 Cruze Diesel! It is a little smaller than the MK 5, especially in the trunk, but it is a very nice car and we have been problem free (except for a rattle and a AC system leak; both fixed under warranty) for about 13,000 miles since we purchased it used as a CPO car with 4,100 miles on it.

I think your concerns about the automatic stem for the horrendous MK4 automatics that were junk and expensive to repair/replace (our son has a 2002 Jetta TDI that we will be doing a 6-speed swap in soon) and failed often. The 6-speed auto in the Cruze diesel seems to be a good unit, with few reported problems. Our Mk5 had the 5-speed manual with a performance clutch and especially in traffic I am very happy with the Auto in the Cruze! In my experience it does what I want/expect when I want it to so I am very happy with it! Also with modern lock-up converters auto's generally get as good or in some cases better mileage than manual transmission cars...

Hope this helps!


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

CALL911 said:


> The newer EA255 engines the 2015+ TDi's had were amazing, both for power and economy. The years that you had did have the high pressure fuel pump issue, but it was really the only flaw and was easily fixed by a filter mod made available for under $100. As for the scandal, I could really care less about what they were pulling honestly. That would not alter my decision in what car to get. VW has been making diesels for far longer and has more experience than GM. Thats not to say that GM can't make good diesels though either.
> 
> It is good to hear that another fellow VW owner is happy with the Cruze though.
> 
> Anyone know what specific emmission issues the Cruise has?


My emissions issue:


1) DEF tank replacement due to heater element failure. I believe this would have been $800 or so if it was not covered by the warranty. Note GM has special coverage extending the warranty to 120k on the DEF tank. My dealer was able to get a new tank and replace within 3 days. Some people here have reported extended wait times for this part. This would have put the care into limp mode if I kept driving with the issue.
2) CEL with countdown to limp mode. Not sure what the error was but the dealer updated the software and that seemed to keep the error away.
3) DPF Pressure Sensor somehow became unplugged, so simple fix.


Many people have had a sensor or two go it seems. I've been lucky there. Did the NOx recall, but the sensor was not causing a CEL at that point. Key to sensors, I think most have found, is to either drive on the interstate a lot, and/or drive it somewhat hard around town to keep them clean. If you put on lots of miles, you're probably driving on the highway a lot and have a better shot of being ok with sensors. I do think I have heard a lot of the emissions sensors are rather expensive (ie 100-200 a piece).


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

*s o*

OP, welcome to the forum. I briefly owned a VW Beetle TDI with 200k miles with a 5 speed, it was a good little car and like your car by todays standards no emissions stuff. I have a 15 Cruze CTD with 21k miles have had it a year, bought it virtually new with 3700 miles. I have had my local chevy dealer do all the service, had recall done yesterday, knock on wood, have had zero problems in 12 month of ownership. I love the car and its performance, this engine setup vs what you have is just better so long as emissions issues don't bite you, any modern diesel will have a DPF and emissions stuff of which can be an issue. Some on the forum have deleted the emissions stuff and then have had no emissions problems after that, they can chime in if you like. I have a lot of power vs the older vw engine. It feels more like a v6. I drive mine hard at least couple times a week after warmed up.

I live near Indy, if you are ever down in Noblesville area, drop me a note or email on here, you are welcome to drive my CTD and make your own observations. Be happy to go out with you and let you drive it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CALL911 said:


> So I think I need to take the next step and see a CTD in person. I spoke with a sales rep from the local dealer on the phone. That was a waste of time. He knew less than I did on the CTD.


Private Message our Chevy Customer Care account and see if they can locate a CTD near you.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

CALL911 said:


> The newer EA255 engines the 2015+ TDi's had were amazing, both for power and economy. The years that you had did have the high pressure fuel pump issue, but it was really the only flaw and was easily fixed by a filter mod made available for under $100. As for the scandal, I could really care less about what they were pulling honestly. That would not alter my decision in what car to get. VW has been making diesels for far longer and has more experience than GM. Thats not to say that GM can't make good diesels though either.
> 
> It is good to hear that another fellow VW owner is happy with the Cruze though.
> 
> Anyone know what specific emmission issues the Cruise has?


Full disclosure, I'm a Mechanical Engineer. While no doubt the newer VW HPFP was less failure prone, likely due to lower fuel pressure, different injectors.. and some metal improvement with the cam roller.. but it's still a cam roller Bosch 4.1 pump, which was only used because it is literally $600 cheaper per car.. they cheated emmisions to save $300 per car. That $100 fix is a band aid to make the failure contained.. the only proper fix is the CP3 conversion, that's about $1200. As for GM, they used a Fiat/GM engine designed on a proven VM Motori Italian design. They also have had many Diesel models overseas in cars, and many trucks in the US. The emmisions make it expensive in the US, but cheating by VW kept out competitors who were not cheating. While I agree the standards are a bit ridiculous, I don't think there is any excuse for what VW did, and I took the settlement money with no regrets.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

If our hectic schedules ever line up, you're welcome to take mine for a spin. I still recommend a low mile 2015 as the better value.


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the offer Scott! I may take you up on that one day!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well i got my gen 1 ctd 2015 new from dealer. im at 23k miles now. i drive very short trips for work, maybe 10 miles 1 way max. on highway my best to ohio from florida was 67.3 mpg at 55-60mph..cost me 30$ to get to ohio in fuel lol. in the city with some WOT pulls and good driving i for the time ive owned do 33mpg city. the car has not been problematic for now knock on wood. this car likes the highway but ive used it as a city car (most recommend not to) yet ive never had a CEL. good car to own and drive


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

Im in the same boat, with a VW touareg, looking for another diesel... thats not 40k. seems like everyone is having the same def issues. im sure maint on the cruze is much cheaper then mine. Should I wait for the smaller 2017 cruze D, or equnox? D? Im having some issues waiting to pay more for a smaller engine lol. and the used 14 '15s are a steal right now


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

izedaman said:


> Im in the same boat, with a VW touareg, looking for another diesel... thats not 40k. seems like everyone is having the same def issues. im sure maint on the cruze is much cheaper then mine. Should I wait for the smaller 2017 cruze D, or equnox? D? Im having some issues waiting to pay more for a smaller engine lol. and the used 14 '15s are a steal right now


As a happy owner of a '14 diesel Cruze with 194K miles, I can say most people have had a good experience with these cars, and the issues are already known. I also think that GM is paying attention and the new ones should hopefully be even more reliable. I think my next car may very well be an Equinox diesel.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> As a happy owner of a '14 diesel Cruze with 194K miles, I can say most people have had a good experience with these cars, and the issues are already known. I also think that GM is paying attention and the new ones should hopefully be even more reliable. I think my next car may very well be an Equinox diesel.


I really like the look of the 18 Equinox, I will probably keep my 15 ctd but yikes I may eventually want the Equinox as well, will be interesting how expensive the diesel will be on that platform.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

I bet the Equinox D will be pushing 40k, unless they have a base option with the D, but I doubt it. With the 2014/15 cruze's around 15k I think that would be a good fit for me, even though I have a big suv now, i just need something to wrack up some miles. its awesome to see more diesels in the american market, too bad I know too many Jeep owners with issues on expensive parts, and in the shop monthly for days at a time... its just like the VW.
One day they will fix the dpf/urea issues. my light is on now for low pressure in the tank.. ugh


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

izedaman said:


> . my light is on now for low pressure in the tank.. ugh


'
Most likely caused by the heater element, covered under a 120K mile extended warranty


----------



## BigToe (Nov 5, 2016)

I had a 05 Jetta TDI for several years. It was the pre-urea model, and just prior to the two year TDI drought. Didn't have all the emissions issues, but it was circa pre all the emission regs and didn't have the same constraints as today. Was a great car when new, but after 100K, repairs started adding up. Two sets of wheel bearings, timing belt and finally issues with turbo around 220K.. Moved to a 14 CTD late in 13. Much nicer car. Can drive it way further in a day than the VW with out getting worn out. About 10K cheaper than the VW at the time it was a no brainer. Hopefully the G2 will see the improvements with the emissions system. If that happens, CTD 2017 should be set...


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

Drove a 2015 Cruze CTD today. I gotta say that I don't care for GM's exterior appearance of these cars. I realize this is completely preference but I do think they are ugly.

That's about where the negativity ends though. It drove and handled much better than I had hoped and I liked the dash a LOT. 

I'll add another question here; since many of the issues seem to stem from the emissions with these cars, do may people just get rid of the emissions? I have seen places to get this done. Is it worth it?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

CALL911 said:


> Drove a 2015 Cruze CTD today. I gotta say that I don't care for GM's exterior appearance of these cars. I realize this is completely preference but I do think they are ugly.
> 
> That's about where the negativity ends though. It drove and handled much better than I had hoped and I liked the dash a LOT.
> 
> I'll add another question here; since many of the issues seem to stem from the emissions with these cars, do may people just get rid of the emissions? I have seen places to get this done. Is it worth it?


There are several members here that have deleted emissions, it sometimes is a sensitive subject here, I haven't deleted and have no plans to in near future, but who knows may when my warranty is up. I haven't heard anything super negative about the delete, those that have deleted seem pretty happy with their decision. 

Looks of a car is pretty personal really. Why would you consider a 14/15 diesel if the outside is ugly to you? Different but kinda like having a ugly wife or girlfriend, why bother?:wacko:


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> kinda like having a ugly wife or girlfriend, why bother?


Because the interior is nice LOL

Sorry I couldn't help myself


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CALL911 said:


> Drove a 2015 Cruze CTD today. I gotta say that I don't care for GM's exterior appearance of these cars. I realize this is completely preference but I do think they are ugly.
> 
> That's about where the negativity ends though. It drove and handled much better than I had hoped and I liked the dash a LOT.
> 
> I'll add another question here; since many of the issues seem to stem from the emissions with these cars, do may people just get rid of the emissions? I have seen places to get this done. Is it worth it?


I am almost to 200K miles, and I am about $500 ahead of what it would have cost to delete, plus I have a clean emissions car. For me, not worth it. Others will disagree.


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> There are several members here that have deleted emissions, it sometimes is a sensitive subject here, I haven't deleted and have no plans to in near future, but who knows may when my warranty is up. I haven't heard anything super negative about the delete, those that have deleted seem pretty happy with their decision.
> 
> Looks of a car is pretty personal really. Why would you consider a 14/15 diesel if the outside is ugly to you? Different but kinda like having a ugly wife or girlfriend, why bother?:wacko:


The reason I would consider the 14/15 diesel even if I find the exterior to be ugly would be because of everything else the car offers. Essentially this is what this thread was started for in the first place. To stay with a VW TDI or go with a Cruze Diesel. I honestly prefer the VW appearance much above Chevy in this aspect. But for reasons already discussed, I am needing to look at the Cruze now. From what I have found so far, other than appearance, the Cruze seems to fit everything else I am looking for in a diesel.



diesel said:


> I am almost to 200K miles, and I am about $500 ahead of what it would have cost to delete, plus I have a clean emissions car. For me, not worth it. Others will disagree.


It seems the #1 complaint I have found repeating around this forum when it comes to maintenance issues seems to revolve around the emissions. So, if I can save myself future problems by eliminating them all together, it would seem like a wise thing to do. I am glad to hear that you have been lucky and had no issues with yours yet. My luck generally is not and has not been that good, and since I live in a state with no emissions testing, it makes it the smart move for me.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My thoughts would be if you want a 14/15 diesel drive with emissions equipment, set aside whatever the cost is to delete emissions, and delete if you have issues with emissions that are out of the ordinary. But deleting it right away is obviously an option as well.


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> My thoughts would be if you want a 14/15 diesel drive with emissions equipment, set aside whatever the cost is to delete emissions, and delete if you have issues with emissions that are out of the ordinary. But deleting it right away is obviously an option as well.


If I got a 14/15 model, the choice would be, delete it on my own terms and timeframe for a cost. OR, wait until something fails, possibly leaving me stranded, forcing me to spend money NOT likely in my ideal timeframe or terms. 

I don't know the difference in cost of repairing the "possible" issues vs just deleting the emissions all together, but I do know that doing one will allow me not to worry about it again ever.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CALL911 said:


> If I got a 14/15 model, the choice would be, delete it on my own terms and timeframe for a cost. OR, wait until something fails, possibly leaving me stranded, forcing me to spend money NOT likely in my ideal timeframe or terms.
> 
> I don't know the difference in cost of repairing the "possible" issues vs just deleting the emissions all together, but I do know that doing one will allow me not to worry about it again ever.


It's really a personal preference. Even though the recall has messed up my car, I still am not going to delete. I am fortunate enough to have a backup car and could let the Cruze sit until GM figures this mess out. I know many others are not in that position, so if something major goes wrong, it could cause more grief.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

CALL911 said:


> If I got a 14/15 model, the choice would be, delete it on my own terms and timeframe for a cost. OR, wait until something fails, possibly leaving me stranded, forcing me to spend money NOT likely in my ideal timeframe or terms.
> 
> I don't know the difference in cost of repairing the "possible" issues vs just deleting the emissions all together, but I do know that doing one will allow me not to worry about it again ever.


Another point to consider toward installing a "light-weight high-performance exhaust system" and custom tuning is improved mileage and performance. It seems as though many have deleted for one reason or the other and are very happy with both more power and better MPG...


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

What kind of MPG have people that deleted the emissions seen?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

CALL911 said:


> If I got a 14/15 model, the choice would be, delete it on my own terms and timeframe for a cost. OR, wait until something fails, possibly leaving me stranded, forcing me to spend money NOT likely in my ideal timeframe or terms.
> 
> I don't know the difference in cost of repairing the "possible" issues vs just deleting the emissions all together, but I do know that doing one will allow me not to worry about it again ever.


Do you know my former City Los Angeles didn't have a working 911 system until 1984, at least a decade behind some other Cities


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

CALL911 said:


> IndyDiesel said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts would be if you want a 14/15 diesel drive with emissions equipment, set aside whatever the cost is to delete emissions, and delete if you have issues with emissions that are out of the ordinary. But deleting it right away is obviously an option as well.
> ...


If you have the money, delete that thing as soon as you get it into your driveway. 

Honestly, in states where there is no emissions testing on diesels, there is legitimately no reason to not do it. Trust me when I tell you that it will remove a huge weight off of your shoulders of driving around constantly questioning if your car is gonna start randomly throwing codes and running you back and forth to the dealership. Also, your remote start won't work with any check engine light on. So if that is a feature you like, if your emissions system starts acting up, you might as well forget that you even have remote start. It will never work.

Plus, it sends your power and mileage through the roof at the same time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> If you have the money, delete that thing as soon as you get it into your driveway.
> 
> Honestly, in states where there is no emissions testing on diesels, there is legitimately no reason to not do it.


There are some who would agree with you and some who would disagree.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

any preference on the '14 or '15, cpo or non cpo. finding info for some reason is a pain on this car. looks like the 15 has some infotainment tweaks, and led running lights, since they are about the same price, I like the '15 better. but on CPO the '$2800 value' is 2 oil changes, 100k power train warranty 12/24 bumper to bumper, I thought the car had a 3/36 and 100k powertrain already. doesnt make sense to get a CPO or i am missing something. Now waiting for VW to buy back this turd so I can locate and buy a '15 CTD. 
Also if anyone has purchased an extended war, how much are they running?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

izedaman said:


> any preference on the '14 or '15, cpo or non cpo. finding info for some reason is a pain on this car. looks like the 15 has some infotainment tweaks, and led running lights, since they are about the same price, I like the '15 better. but on CPO the '$2800 value' is 2 oil changes, 100k power train warranty 12/24 bumper to bumper, I thought the car had a 3/36 and 100k powertrain already. doesnt make sense to get a CPO or i am missing something. Now waiting for VW to buy back this turd so I can locate and buy a '15 CTD.
> Also if anyone has purchased an extended war, how much are they running?


As I understand it, the 12months/12k Miles on CPO is in addition to the 3 years/36k miles. Now the CPO Also provides 6 years/100k miles on drive train so it adds bumper to bumper and drive train on the 15. All goes from initial sales date. In addition if financing it provides a lower interest rate.

So warranty would be 4/48 bumper to bumper and 6/72 drivetrain.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> As I understand it, the 12months/12k Miles on CPO is in addition to the 3 years/36k miles. Now the CPO Also provides 6 years/100k miles on drive train so it adds bumper to bumper and drive train on the 15. All goes from initial sales date. In addition if financing it provides a lower interest rate.
> 
> So warranty would be 4/48 bumper to bumper and 6/72 drivetrain.


That makes more sense to extend the 3/36. and 6/100 powertrain. not sure if the exhaust is included in that one. and 2 oil changes!.. Not a bad deal if it doesnt bump the cost too much


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

izedaman said:


> That makes more sense to extend the 3/36. and 6/100 powertrain. not sure if the exhaust is included in that one. and 2 oil changes!.. Not a bad deal if it doesnt bump the cost too much


Don't forget, depending on your budget, the '17 Cruze TD is right around the corner. I don't think there is too much of a difference between '14 and '15 other than minor cosmetics. Check the service history and make sure it wasn't a problem child, and make sure proper oil was used for oil changes.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> justin13703 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have the money, delete that thing as soon as you get it into your driveway.
> ...


Oh I know there's plenty of people on here that disagree lol. I just want my car to work every day. I'm not worried about saying that I drive a "clean" car.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

izedaman said:


> any preference on the '14 or '15, cpo or non cpo. finding info for some reason is a pain on this car. looks like the 15 has some infotainment tweaks, and led running lights, since they are about the same price, I like the '15 better. but on CPO the '$2800 value' is 2 oil changes, 100k power train warranty 12/24 bumper to bumper, I thought the car had a 3/36 and 100k powertrain already. doesnt make sense to get a CPO or i am missing something. Now waiting for VW to buy back this turd so I can locate and buy a '15 CTD.
> Also if anyone has purchased an extended war, how much are they running?


CPO is the way to go! I just found a CPO 2014 with 11,500 miles for $13,000. In addition to the extended warranties, GMAC is offering 0.9% financing until Feb 28th. I was going to pay cash for the car, but with that rate I will leave my money in the bank and use theirs.

I plan to go to visit the Wizard of OZ as soon I get the Cruze home. If anything major happens to the the drive train I will revert my emissions back to Kansas, get it repaired under warranty, then catch the next available tornado back to OZ (the right people will get it).

By the way, this is my first post. My wife and I love diesels. I drive a Ram EcoDiesel, and she just bought a Jaguar F-Pace diesel. Both are great diesel vehicles. She was concerned that she was putting too many miles on her new Jag and wanted a beater to drive to work. We are buying the Cruze to be our go to beater. We plan to drive it like a "rented mule".


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dieselfever said:


> We are buying the Cruze to be our go to beater. We plan to drive it like a "rented mule".


I've driven mine that way for 200K miles so far. They love to be driven hard!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Used to baby my ctd but now I'm into her half the time.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

cpo for 13k you got a steal!.. I got one 2/17 for 14k and 50k miles.. o well, they sell like hot cakes down here, and not so much up north for some reason. Anyways I got to drive it home and poor def quality came on and its been in the shop ever since  So looks like I bought a 2017 silverado its a beast on gas.. but they have not given me any crap about warranty, she said it was all covered under the extended powertrain.. I didnt argue.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, it did not take long to decide to purchase, especially when they offered 0.9% financing. I picked it up in Houston and will be driving it home to the Memphis area after stoping to see relatives along the way. Averaged 52.5 mpg on my first leg of the trip to Lake Charles, LA. Can't wait to see how it performs for the rest of the trip. 

It evidently has the 2013 My Link. I am not able to stream google maps video from my android. Anyone have any suggestions for an upgrade or fix?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Dieselfever said:


> It evidently has the 2013 My Link. I am not able to stream google maps video from my android. Anyone have any suggestions for an upgrade or fix?


I don't think you can do that in any of the 1st gens...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dieselfever said:


> Yes, it did not take long to decide to purchase, especially when they offered 0.9% financing. I picked it up in Houston and will be driving it home to the Memphis area after stoping to see relatives along the way. Averaged 52.5 mpg on my first leg of the trip to Lake Charles, LA. Can't wait to see how it performs for the rest of the trip.
> 
> It evidently has the 2013 My Link. I am not able to stream google maps video from my android. Anyone have any suggestions for an upgrade or fix?


I just use a $5 vent mount for my phone where I can use Google maps. Also I use it to monitor the engine and emmisions parameters via OBD 2 adapter. Mine are both 2015s, I don't think either is set up to stream video, though I have not tried. My wife's has the built in Navigation, but I find Google Maps to be better, especially with more up to date Traffic information. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm a fan of Waze in urban areas. Outside of that Google Maps. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

My 2015 has factory navigation and the ONE time I have used it I was directed to a totally wrong, but similar address to what I punched in. I used my phone to re-route me to the location. I use my phone and google maps for navigation and it never lets me down!!! I place my phone vertically against the AC controls in front of the shifter and it seems to stay just fine and is easy to glance at for navigation when needed...


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, I ended up finding a great deal on a 2015 VW Golf TDI, so I put a down payment on it. Honestly this is the car I really wanted. Driving both the Cruze and the new Golf, the Golf drives better, is more fun to drive, more comfortable and honestly I think it's built better. My biggest problem was not finding one for sale that wasn't a rip off (since there is only one year of the newest models before VW stopped making them, the few I saw used were asking a higher price than they were new). I got an exceptional deal on it and felt like it was a sign that this was the car for me.

I will say after the time and research I did on the Cruze, I did like it. I feel like it for sure offers more room than the Golf. And I probably could have picked up a used Cruze for less than I did the Golf, and I think it would get similar MPG. 

At any rate, thanks for all the good info and help.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

CALL911 said:


> Well, I ended up finding a great deal on a 2015 VW Golf TDI, so I put a down payment on it. Honestly this is the car I really wanted. Driving both the Cruze and the new Golf, the Golf drives better, is more fun to drive, more comfortable and honestly I think it's built better. My biggest problem was not finding one for sale that wasn't a rip off (since there is only one year of the newest models before VW stopped making them, the few I saw used were asking a higher price than they were new). I got an exceptional deal on it and felt like it was a sign that this was the car for me.
> 
> I will say after the time and research I did on the Cruze, I did like it. I feel like it for sure offers more room than the Golf. And I probably could have picked up a used Cruze for less than I did the Golf, and I think it would get similar MPG.
> 
> At any rate, thanks for all the good info and help.


Hate to say it but you bought a "new" car that is really 2 years old and will have very limited factory support now that VW has totally pulled out of the diesel market.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats on the golf tdi. I prior to owning a Cruze ctd looked very seriously at the VW tdi, really glad I didn't purchase, I won't personally ever look at any VW again, I won't support a company that cheated and fooled people like they did. Cheating isn't cool on emissions in any form, especially when on purpose.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Back in 2009 when I got my Jetta TDI sedan, there weren't a lot of choices in the small diesel sedan market. Had the Chevy Cruze Diesel been available then, I probably would've gone with the Chevy mainly due to the wider availability of Service options. 

Living in rural Arizona, it was always a big pain to get the TDI serviced. Nearest VW dealership was 150 miles away. Now that I have my Cruze, it's great to have a Chevy dealer 5 miles away.


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

The vast majority of people honestly don't care about whether a car company cheated or not. I think the big difference is that VW got caught. Is it wrong? Certainly. But to the consumer (most of them at least), they are looking for a good car for them, and could care less about what the CEO's or even just certain individuals did that was crooked. If we all sat back and picked apart every shady thing that happened in all the different car companies, I doubt there would be many cars that were actually good left to choose from.

VW's support is not going anywhere. They are still selling cars in the US and diesels world wide. Any part I need will be more readily available than any older VW TDI. Service is not going anywhere on them. With the current fix it actually extends the factory warranty (covering about everything) to 150,000 miles. I've got a well respected German mechanic garage closer to me than a Chevy dealer (it's actually a big no no in the VW diesel world to let the VW dealers work on the TDI's as most of them don't actually know what they are doing). The German garage is fantastic, and I have done business with them for over 20 years.

The difference is that for every 5 mechanical issues with a Cruze, likely I will have 1 for the VW.

I'm not knocking Chevy here. They make great cars (I own 2 of them currently). But VW has been making diesels for much longer and the overall car is built at a higher level of quality.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I think this will clear up about what GM knows about diesel passenger car engines. The article is dated 1997.

The Best Darn Diesel We'll Never Drive GM's new Ecotec diesels are marvelous. Why won't it bring them Stateside? | News & Analysis content from WardsAuto


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

What bugs me about VW is not how much more pollution they dumped into the atmosphere, but how they made their cars much more price competitive than they actually were by not installing the expensive and required emission control equipment.

As far as superior build quality, I'm on the fence about that. My two coworkers swear by VW's. They love them. One has a Jetta TDI with about 265,000 miles and it keeps ticking on. The other is on her second Beetle. Her first was a TDI and she drove that sucker into the ground. That being said they had some crazy repair bills along the way. My inlaws have 2 Audi products, had a A3 TDI but VW bought it back. FIL has a Q5 with a 2.0 Turbo four. It just started drinking oil, known Audi problem. Audi has agreed to help some on the rebuild, but the bill will hurt. 

In the end, I think domestic name plates are much more reliable and much cheaper to repair than the German nameplates. The Japanese are simpler to repair and better engineered than the domestics. Currently in my fleet are 3 Chevy's, 1 Ford, 1 Toyota. Just my humble opinion after driving for 31 years. Sample size is small, your mileage may vary.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

CALL911 said:


> The vast majority of people honestly don't care about whether a car company cheated or not. I think the big difference is that VW got caught. Is it wrong? Certainly. But to the consumer (most of them at least), they are looking for a good car for them, and could care less about what the CEO's or even just certain individuals did that was crooked. If we all sat back and picked apart every shady thing that happened in all the different car companies, I doubt there would be many cars that were actually good left to choose from.
> 
> VW's support is not going anywhere. They are still selling cars in the US and diesels world wide. Any part I need will be more readily available than any older VW TDI. Service is not going anywhere on them. With the current fix it actually extends the factory warranty (covering about everything) to 150,000 miles. I've got a well respected German mechanic garage closer to me than a Chevy dealer (it's actually a big no no in the VW diesel world to let the VW dealers work on the TDI's as most of them don't actually know what they are doing). The German garage is fantastic, and I have done business with them for over 20 years.
> 
> ...


I could be in the minority here, don't really care. I have had zero problems with my diesel in 38k miles. I don't buy this SHxT that VW is so much better. From the very top they cheated on emissions and the air I breathe, I will never forget. If VW is so darn great why are you here?


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

Aussie said:


> I think this will clear up about what GM knows about diesel passenger car engines. The article is dated 1997.
> 
> The Best Darn Diesel We'll Never Drive GM's new Ecotec diesels are marvelous. Why won't it bring them Stateside? | News & Analysis content from WardsAuto


Again, I'm not knocking GM, I was stating that VW just has been making diesel cars longer than anyone and they have more experience.



JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> What bugs me about VW is not how much more pollution they dumped into the atmosphere, but how they made their cars much more price competitive than they actually were by not installing the expensive and required emission control equipment.
> 
> As far as superior build quality, I'm on the fence about that. My two coworkers swear by VW's. They love them. One has a Jetta TDI with about 265,000 miles and it keeps ticking on. The other is on her second Beetle. Her first was a TDI and she drove that sucker into the ground. That being said they had some crazy repair bills along the way. My inlaws have 2 Audi products, had a A3 TDI but VW bought it back. FIL has a Q5 with a 2.0 Turbo four. It just started drinking oil, known Audi problem. Audi has agreed to help some on the rebuild, but the bill will hurt.
> 
> In the end, I think domestic name plates are much more reliable and much cheaper to repair than the German nameplates. The Japanese are simpler to repair and better engineered than the domestics. Currently in my fleet are 3 Chevy's, 1 Ford, 1 Toyota. Just my humble opinion after driving for 31 years. Sample size is small, your mileage may vary.


Most of the guys taking care of their VW TDI's are getting up to the 400,000 to 500,000 mile marker which is pretty impressive. I've got over 340,000 on my current older 2001 VW TDI that I am replacing with this new one (and it was NOT taken care of well when I purchased it). VW parts are stamped with Audi so the parts are really expensive, but they do seem to hold up better. Between the time needing repairs and the price difference in parts between GM and VW I think it's about a wash, but in the end I personally would rather have repairs less frequently.



IndyDiesel said:


> CALL911 said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of people honestly don't care about whether a car company cheated or not. I think the big difference is that VW got caught. Is it wrong? Certainly. But to the consumer (most of them at least), they are looking for a good car for them, and could care less about what the CEO's or even just certain individuals did that was crooked. If we all sat back and picked apart every shady thing that happened in all the different car companies, I doubt there would be many cars that were actually good left to choose from.
> ...



I don't want to turn this into a bashing thread here but GM has done plenty of shady things also including knowing about deadly recalls that have been proven to have killed people and they sat on that info for a LONG time while doing nothing, yet you are acting like they are innocent. My point is there are very few car companies who have not done things that were bad.

Also, if you take the time to read what all I have posted you'll find that I am actually a big GM fan and has come very close to getting a Cruze diesel instead of the VW. I still believe that they Cruze diesel is a great car. A better car in a few instances. I would love to be able to go 1,000 miles on a single tank which the Cruze offers for example as my VW TDI is never going to be able to do that. But I also want the car to be able to tow which the Cruze can't do with its transmission. The stars just happened to align on this one for me to get the Golf.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

When I was looking to buy a diesel I test drove a Golf Wagon loved the space seriously wanted the car, way way to much money and the manual trans drove like poop.
4th didnt want to go in ever, I had to force it in. Sales man was like Oh wow thats not good Im sure they can fix it.
I bought the cruze dont regret it.
I have met people that have both brands and love and hate both brands. The ones they bought.

Its what you think you like and what you like so ya Cheers.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Not sure where the towing info came from but just to clarify, there are a number of members here that do indeed tow with their Gen 1 Cruze Diesels. 

Having owned an '09 Jetta TDI and now a '14 Cruze Diesel, I wouldn't hesitate to tow a small trailer single jet ski/small boat or empty tow dolly with either one. 

But I'll leave that up to the Cummins.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In the Australian owners manual it gives towing information:

Diesel 750kg if the trailer has no brakes. 1,653 pounds.

1200kg for a trailer with brakes. 2,645 pounds.

Petrol 650kg and 1200kg.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I'm one of the ones that never really agreed with the "VW build quality" thing. Every vw I've ever been in has been completely falling apart, most of the time because a bunch of little parts start breaking and they're so obscenely expensive to replace that they just don't get fixed. 

A friend of mine has a 2014 Jetta GLI, the passenger side door won't open from the outside, the sunroof slider has slid the whole way back into the headliner, the parking pawl in the transmission is broken, and there's some issue with the radio. I personally think VW's are built like crap these days.


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

justin13703 said:


> I'm one of the ones that never really agreed with the "VW build quality" thing. Every vw I've ever been in has been completely falling apart, most of the time because a bunch of little parts start breaking and they're so obscenely expensive to replace that they just don't get fixed.
> 
> A friend of mine has a 2014 Jetta GLI, the passenger side door won't open from the outside, the sunroof slider has slid the whole way back into the headliner, the parking pawl in the transmission is broken, and there's some issue with the radio. I personally think VW's are built like crap these days.


I do think the VW gas models are not built as well as the TDI's.

Generally, I think that if you take care of them VW are built very well. Just sitting in it you can feel like the car is very solid and the interior looks like a well crafted high quality layout made with high quality materials. Many of GM's interiors look like they have been molded from cheap plastic.

Perhaps this is really just opinion, but even a lot of C5 Vettes I have driven which has been GMs flagship has not been impressive on the inside (the new ones certainly are though).

The research I go about towing and the Cruze was from this very forum and several guys chiming in saying it was not a good idea with the transmissions.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Going from a 2012 VW Jetta to the 2015 Cruze Diesel I just don't get the interior complaints on the Cruze, it seems nicer in almost all ways. I did like the DSG, for an automatic it was nice, but VW is expensive to maintain compared to Cruze, and even the ease of service is better on the Cruze. At the end of the day most opinions on this are subjective, objectively it's another matter, one can find good and bad in both, but when VW cheats emmisions for saving $300 per car, then goes with the CP4.1 HPFP which has proven lower reliability than the $600 more expensive 3 piston type used in the Cruze.. well that is objective data and it paints a bad picture for VW. Add to that my experience with them charging a diagnostic fee to tell me metallic particles in my fuel filter was OK and normal, I'm so done with VW, apparently they have a corporate culture issue.. and now the gave up on US TDIs, making to decision for us in any case.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I'll agree about the interiors on most GM cars lacking a little bit, but as far as the Cruze, for what it is I think the interior is actually really nice. The 2nd gen interiors are even nicer.

Most of the complaints about GM interiors are on the older cars, which has been improved on in the newer vehicles. On that same note, the older vw interiors, that **** rubberized coating crap they put on everything started peeling off and looking like garbage within a few years. So there are complaints against both of them as far as their older vehicles.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

All I can say is I really like my Cruze diesel. I don't quite get coming onto a Cruze forum after buying a VW tdi that has a black eye and then bashing GM and the Cruze, I wouldn't think of going onto a VW forum or any other forum and being critical of their choices. I just find it in very poor taste. Done reading this thread.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

CALL911 said:


> The vast majority of people honestly don't care about whether a car company cheated or not. I think the big difference is that VW got caught. Is it wrong? Certainly. But to the consumer (most of them at least), they are looking for a good car for them, and could care less about what the CEO's or even just certain individuals did that was crooked. If we all sat back and picked apart every shady thing that happened in all the different car companies, I doubt there would be many cars that were actually good left to choose from.
> 
> VW's support is not going anywhere. They are still selling cars in the US and diesels world wide. Any part I need will be more readily available than any older VW TDI. Service is not going anywhere on them. With the current fix it actually extends the factory warranty (covering about everything) to 150,000 miles. I've got a well respected German mechanic garage closer to me than a Chevy dealer (it's actually a big no no in the VW diesel world to let the VW dealers work on the TDI's as most of them don't actually know what they are doing). The German garage is fantastic, and I have done business with them for over 20 years.
> 
> ...


VW is also getting out of the small engine/small car diesel business in EU as well, so don't be so smug about what they're doing in the future worldwide. And yes, people do care about cheating on the " clean diesel" and so does VW, otherwise we wouldn't have their corporate head on a platter to the tune of 20+ billion dollars ( yes, with a Big B). Their arrogance means that I will never buy another VW , Audi again. never! 

There is a smugness about TDI owners that I quite don't understand, but now that the diesel is gone, I can be rejoice in knowing that they have nothing left in their quiver. Goodbye TDI and goodbye arrogance.


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> All I can say is I really like my Cruze diesel. I don't quite get coming onto a Cruze forum after buying a VW tdi that has a black eye and then bashing GM and the Cruze, I wouldn't think of going onto a VW forum or any other forum and being critical of their choices. I just find it in very poor taste. Done reading this thread.


Well, you clearly did not read the whole thread then as I said repeatedly that I am not bashing GM and stated many times that I am a GM fan and own 2 GM's currently. Furthermore I went on to praise the Cruze in many ways. I was hoping some could be open enough to accept an opinion about another turbo diesel option without being subjected. Many have here and I thank them for that. Others apparently only see what they want to see.



DslGate said:


> VW is also getting out of the small engine/small car diesel business in EU as well, so don't be so smug about what they're doing in the future worldwide. And yes, people do care about cheating on the " clean diesel" and so does VW, otherwise we wouldn't have their corporate head on a platter to the tune of 20+ billion dollars ( yes, with a Big B). Their arrogance means that I will never buy another VW , Audi again. never!
> 
> There is a smugness about TDI owners that I quite don't understand, but now that the diesel is gone, I can be rejoice in knowing that they have nothing left in their quiver. Goodbye TDI and goodbye arrogance.


Again subjective, but what about when GM knew about faults with vehicles on the roads that were literally killing people and yet they stood idle instead of immediately sending out recalls? My point here is the same before that most major car companies are not without fault. Yes VW cheated, did they kill anyone as GM likely did by not sending out recalls? Yet people still buy GM's everyday (coincidentally people still buy lots of VW's also). I know there are some on both sides that may say it affected their decision to buy or not to buy a certain car. My guess is that most look to see if the car fits their needs and budget and that is their main priority and likely if those are met, they won't further their decision on if the car company had cheated or made a mistake. Just my opinion also.

VW was the largest car manufacturer in the world prior to dieselgate. Guess who the number 1 car manufacturer was last year in 2016? It was still VW. To say VW has nothing left in their quiver is a far cry from the truth IMO, reguardless if they are stepping back from manufacturing turbo diesels.

I will also add that I am very happy that GM is stepping up with all their diesel models coming out, and trying to fill the void that so many of us diesel enthusiasts want. I am still anxious to see what the sporty 2 door hatch Cruze has to offer when it comes out and what the diesel equinox has to offer later this year (my wife and I may end up getting one). Mazda is also entering the ring with the CX-5 diesel coming later this year also.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

CALL911 said:


> Well, you clearly did not read the whole thread then as I said repeatedly that I am not bashing GM and stated many times that I am a GM fan and own 2 GM's currently. Furthermore I went on to praise the Cruze in many ways. I was hoping some could be open enough to accept an opinion about another turbo diesel option without being subjected. Many have here and I thank them for that. Others apparently only see what they want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I can see you're a BIG GM fan there. Been trolling us for 7 months now with your nonsense about 400,000-500,000 on TDis when you don't mention all of the issues with HPFP and of course their emissions. Then, you go and buy a 3 year old TDi which is guess what, 3 model years old now. Enjoy your new (old) car because quite frankly, no one here cares. In 5 years, when your car is ready for the junk bin, Chevy will still be churning out 1.6 or larger diesels and you'll be scratching your head WHY didn't I get a Chevy. Go play or troll on the TDi forums, they'd love to have you there. One A** kissing another!!!

As to VW, they've lost a LOT of cred in the USA and rightfully so. Can't play by the rules, so let's cheat on the emissions. Don't think that $20 B in fines and costs doesnt hurt??? It'll surely hurt future product development too. Good luck with that!!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Why is this thread even still 'a thing'? You made your choice. VW is no longer in the game for diesels. Good luck. End/Lock the thread please.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I second the end the thread and I would suggest the OP may be more trouble than any value on this forum


----------



## CALL911 (Dec 27, 2016)

So I'm not sure where I was in the wrong here. I open an honest discussion between the Cruze and one of its competitors. Looking for info on the Cruze side and opinions.  Yet when I list that I chose the non Chevy it would seem I am a "troller"? 

I was not here to troll. I had been on to get good info on the Cruze that I had possibly not known about before. Thanks to the good help of some people I got that. I don't understand why so many other decided it would be in this forums best interest to bash me and practically call me to be banned here.

I like the Cruze. Have stated it several times. I almost bought one and honestly could still someday be in the market again for one. I fail to see why by chosing VW I now hate Chevy or don't belong in a forum to get more good info. I certainly was not here to slander any fellow GM owners but I do feel I am being slandered here.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Don't get all hurt on us CALL911 (interesting choice of names). Did not say you were a problem, or anything of the sort. I said this thread is dead. Close it. Good luck.




CALL911 said:


> So I'm not sure where I was in the wrong here. I open an honest discussion between the Cruze and one of its competitors. Looking for info on the Cruze side and opinions. Yet when I list that I chose the non Chevy it would seem I am a "troller"?
> 
> I was not here to troll. I had been on to get good info on the Cruze that I had possibly not known about before. Thanks to the good help of some people I got that. I don't understand why so many other decided it would be in this forums best interest to bash me and practically call me to be banned here.
> 
> I like the Cruze. Have stated it several times. I almost bought one and honestly could still someday be in the market again for one. I fail to see why by chosing VW I now hate Chevy or don't belong in a forum to get more good info. I certainly was not here to slander any fellow GM owners but I do feel I am being slandered here.


----------

